# World's Smallest 3x3x3 Ball Puzzle by Tony Fisher



## Tony Fisher (Jul 11, 2015)

This is my latest puzzle transformation. It was made from a 15mm Nano Cube and also measures 15mm. I will upload a construction tutorial later.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 11, 2015)

Tony, I always enjoy seeing your exciting new puzzle creations! This tiny 3x3 ball is so cool! Was it difficult to construct due to its small size?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jul 11, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Tony, I always enjoy seeing your exciting new puzzle creations! This tiny 3x3 ball is so cool! Was it difficult to construct due to its small size?


Thanks, it wasn't too bad. The previous one (19mm) was a nightmare but that was only because I hand cut the stickers.


----------



## stoic (Jul 11, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jul 12, 2015)

*How to make one*

Here is the construction video / tutorial.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 12, 2015)

You should get someone (grigr?) to make a spherical version of one of those <1cm cubes  I bet it would be pretty cheap on Shapeways.


----------

